# life of oem speakers



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

My front passenger side speaker use to rattle with the bass turned up now it has stopped and instead is rattling in the back on the same side should I just go ahead and replace them since its christmas time or just wait and wear them all the way out. I was wondering if anyone knew about how much longer they could hold out and I do use them alot. And what would be good to replace them. $$ is an issue.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You can get good Pioneer speakers for 40 dollars a pair. If it is just rattling, it is likely something has come loose.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

If you listen to music a lot then get yourself some decent 2way coaxials. You will thank yourself later... then kick your own ass for not get them sooner.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Replace them with something worth the money, real good quality speakers that fit right. 

That rattling means you got loose panels and i suggest you put sound deadening on your door panels and rear deck to minimize vibrations :thumbup:


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Usually speakers are the very first thing I change out when I get a new car, most of the time even before the first oil change! But if $$ is an issue, someone on here posted some component speakers they got for under $50, ask him to hook you up, the post should be afew down or maybe on the next page, but not to hard to find.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Usually speakers are the very first thing I change out when I get a new car, most of the time even before the first oil change! But if $$ is an issue, someone on here posted some component speakers they got for under $50, ask him to hook you up, the post should be afew down or maybe on the next page, but not to hard to find.


they were some polk componets from EBAY


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

if you can wait a little bit. Elemental Designs is coming out with an entry level component sent that shouldnt be more than 150 dollars. Great quality too


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> if you can wait a little bit. Elemental Designs is coming out with an entry level component sent that shouldnt be more than 150 dollars. Great quality too


"If you could wait a little bit"...Thats the understatement of the century for Elemental Designs. When considering they lost so much business and respect with their whole pre-order fiasco and pushing the actual release date back over 10 times. Bad customer service if you ask me, I would spend my $150 somewhere else on a comparible product...CDTs maybe? Or even some Polk MM6 from Sounddomain.com, which are on sale at the moment.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1900 said:


> life of oem speakers .


About as long as it took me to get home after buying the car....haha


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

myoung said:


> About as long as it took me to get home after buying the car....haha


Absolutely right. OEM speakers are the dead horse the only place for them is your trach can. If you really care about quality you will not settle with OEM speakers one single day. I recently upgrades mine with Rockford Fosgate Punch 6.5 for the front doors and 6x9 for the rear deck. I always wonder why I did not do it earlier. Speakers are driven by Punch P8004T 800W Rockford Fosgate amp, my car never sounded so kool before, I love this upgrade.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

When my wife and I originally bought the Pathfinder, she wanted to get the one with the BOSE stereo with all the bells and whisltes...I told her NO way No how. 

Shit, I am building a system for her in the Pathfinder that will outperform the BOSE caca and for about 1/2 the price they charge for it!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> "If you could wait a little bit"...Thats the understatement of the century for Elemental Designs. When considering they lost so much business and respect with their whole pre-order fiasco and pushing the actual release date back over 10 times. Bad customer service if you ask me, I would spend my $150 somewhere else on a comparible product...CDTs maybe? Or even some Polk MM6 from Sounddomain.com, which are on sale at the moment.


The edi 6000s is supposed to be on sale in january. Elemental Designs makes great products, and Ben at eD is a great person to work with for customer service issues. I would rather wait a little bit and get good speakers, than have them working on a deadline and put out half ass speakers. eD subs and speakers, and their amps are all great quality and worth the wait IMO


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> The edi 6000s is supposed to be on sale in january. Elemental Designs makes great products, and Ben at eD is a great person to work with for customer service issues. I would rather wait a little bit and get good speakers, than have them working on a deadline and put out half ass speakers. eD subs and speakers, and their amps are all great quality and worth the wait IMO


Hey Punkrocka...here is some reading for you about Ben Milne and his customer service practices...

http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135001&page=2

http://www.caraudio.com/vb/showthread.php?t=61209&page=1&pp=15

There are several comparible companies who will put out same quality if not better, PLUS actually meet deadlines, PLUS have way better customer service. So if it were up to me, I would go elsewhere cause there are better choices. When you have an alternate choice, there is no need to wait. 

But I understand your opinion is your opinion.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i dont normally post here so i may not be as knowledable as some, but my brother works for tweeter and is a sound/acoustics genious.

he's running a pair of infinity reference 6 1/2's in the front, they're rated for 60 watts and hes been pumping them with 90 watts for over 4 years. i have a pair also, but no amps. 

he's also into a different sound ideology than most people. he believe rear speakers are the downfall of any system and only puts front speakers in. (even when he was on commision, he told people to just buy fronts...but hes not a salesman anymore, movin on up!) i agree with him totally, he whipped up a sound diagram or something in his acoustical engineering class that showed why rear speakers mess up the sound. i cant explain it.

but he makes one promise. "if you unplug/disable your rear speakers for 2 weeks you'll never go back to rear speakers again" i tried it, and its true. my girlfriend tried...true again...everyone whos tried has agreed.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Tavel said:


> he's also into a different sound ideology than most people. he believe rear speakers are the downfall of any system and only puts front speakers in.


I think most people in any audio forum also has this idealology. No need for rear fill at all!


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Hey Punkrocka...here is some reading for you about Ben Milne and his customer service practices...
> 
> http://www.fullsizechevy.com/forums/showthread.php?t=135001&page=2
> 
> ...


Man, I got to page 13 of that 2nd link and had to quit. Those people are BITTER!


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Page 13 is when it starts to get good! I wouldnt deal with this guy for anything.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

eD sounds a bit sketchy to me. Might be true, might be false, might be a few people making a big stink.... but there are other companies out there that put out quality w/o the shady reputation. Prolly safer to stay away.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> eD sounds a bit sketchy to me. Might be true, might be false, might be a few people making a big stink.... but there are other companies out there that put out quality w/o the shady reputation. Prolly safer to stay away.


ZACHLY my thoughts as well.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i've never had a problem

www.icixsound.com these people havent either


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

pioneer 6.5 oversized 4 ways 100$$ bestbuy theyre good


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

luckysperm said:


> pioneer 6.5 oversized 4 ways 100$$ bestbuy theyre good


Your joking right?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

luckysperm said:


> pioneer 6.5 oversized 4 ways 100$$ bestbuy theyre good


Compared to what?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

compared to the coax's at wal-mart?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> compared to the coax's at wal-mart?



x2. They sound like crap. We have them in my friends 87 Suburban powered by a Pioneer HU and the stock blown speakers almost sounded as good.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

luckysperm said:


> pioneer 6.5 oversized 4 ways 100$$ bestbuy theyre good


The 4 ways are excellent and dont distort to badley at high volume levels. Given they are not MB Quart but bang for the buck they arent bad. I have 4 way Pioneers up front and 3 way Pioneers in the back and I was very happy. If you are interested in them PM me, I have all original boxes and what not.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Compared to what?


Compared to the Pioneer oversized 3 ways!!
:thumbup: 

Sorry man not trying to laugh at you...or make fun of you...but you have made it really easy and fun!


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

for 100 dollars? that is not bang for the buck, thats highway robbery for speakers of that quality


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

actually their very high quality and have sound quality comparable to speakers of a much higher price.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

NickZac said:


> actually their very high quality and have sound quality comparable to speakers of a much higher price.


[no] Especially if we are talking about component speakers. Have you ever heard a high end home or car system? Your idea of "sound quality" does not even come close to what it actually is.

I'm curious, what speakers do they have comparable sound quality for "of a much higher price."


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> [no] Especially if we are talking about component speakers. Have you ever heard a high end home or car system? Your idea of "sound quality" does not even come close to what it actually is.
> 
> I'm curious, what speakers do they have comparable sound quality for "of a much higher price."


They are not a component set. They sound better than anything you can purchase in any local store other then specialty shops. I have heard plenty of high end systems and quite a few of my friends are running the MB Quart Premium and Q line mainly ran by JL 300.4. If you invest in a high quality component amp and other needed accessories, then these are GREAT. Mind you my friends have cars that are worth dumping that much money into. I would never dump a boatload of money into car audio as it will NEVER be as high of quality as home audio...especially in a Sentra with all of its rattles and squeeks. My parrents have a 42 inch Panasonic Plasma TV with Def Tech Speakers (as well as additional in wall speakers too) and an Onkyo Receiver. I have heard the B&W Nautilus design being ran by a Sunfire in person. I know good sound quality and good generally cost big money, especially if you plan on having a warranty. But if your OEM speakers are dead and you are running off of the factory head unit or powering your speakers with an aftermarket head unit and have no intentions on buying a good external component amp, then you are wasting an assload of money if you buy something expensive. If you listen to the Polk components and the Pioneers both being pushed off a head unit, you will not hear a difference. If you are a sound guru, then chances are you have dumped thousands into your system and would never run the front speakers with the stock head unit. But good sound comes at a cost as I am sure you know, and just a component amp and component system will not always be enough as wires, sound proofing material and maybe even electrical upgrades will follow. My point? If you get a 25% of coupon from Best Buy that they send returning customers and go and buy those 4 ways, you can get them for inexpensive with a full warranty. They sound better than stock, you dont have to bother with buying online BS, and they are an easy fit into the Sentra. Not everyone wants their car to be a concert hall, they just want something relibale that has a decent sound.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

NickZac said:


> They are not a component set.


I realize this, i was saying that you cannot compare these to a decent component set.



> They sound better than anything you can purchase in any local store other then specialty shops.


You're right, they probably sound better than anything else in best buy. But my point is, its best buy



> I have heard plenty of high end systems and quite a few of my friends are running the MB Quart Premium and Q line mainly ran by JL 300.4.


I hope your not saying that the Pioneer 4 ways off of HU power would sound better than this



> If you invest in a high quality component amp and other needed accessories, then these are GREAT.


These meaning the pioneers? or the MB Quarts



> I know good sound quality and good generally cost big money, especially if you plan on having a warranty.


If you know good sound quality, why is "Pioneer Premier oversized 4 ways" in the same sentence as "Sound Quality". Other than "I got rid of those shit pioneer premier oversized 4 ways and got some good Sound Quality components"



> But if your OEM speakers are dead and you are running off of the factory head unit or powering your speakers with an aftermarket head unit and have no intentions on buying a good external component amp, then you are wasting an assload of money if you buy something expensive.


Agreed



> My point? If you get a 25% of coupon from Best Buy that they send returning customers and go and buy those 4 ways, you can get them for inexpensive with a full warranty. They sound better than stock, you dont have to bother with buying online BS, and they are an easy fit into the Sentra.


My point, CDT CL-6X 6" coaxial speakers are 60 dollars from woofersetc.com. These are 40 dollars cheaper (15 dollars cheaper with the 25% off discount) than the pioneers, maybe 5 dollars for shipping, I dont have to listen to the best buy reps mouth off at me about PRP's, Capacitors, Neon, and all that other bullshit that they try to sell me. Bottom line, typing in my credit card number online and waiting 2 days for them to get to my door is a lot less of a pain in the ass than a trip to my local best buy.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

> I realize this, i was saying that you cannot compare these to a decent component set.


I was not trying to compare them to a component set, I may have mixed component and co-ax up earlier in the thread. I was comparing them mainly to cheaper aftermarket or stock speakers.




> You're right, they probably sound better than anything else in best buy. But my point is, its best buy


I hear ya and I am by no means saying BB is a great store but sometimes it is just easy to stroll in and pick up what you need.




> I hope your not saying that the Pioneer 4 ways off of HU power would sound better than this


I was getting that neither a cheaper speaker and a more expensive speaker dont reach their potential on the 4-10 RMS of a stock head unit or 14 RMS of an aftermarket head unit. If you throw a component amp in, yes the difference is night and day but I was getting at that spending big bucks on expensive speakers and them pushing them with a small amount of power that has rather high distortion levels is really kind of silly.




> These meaning the pioneers? or the MB Quarts


MB Quart Q line, oversized 6.5s powered off of a JL300.4. I dont think car audio can get any closer to home audio than that. I was planning on going for a similar setup.




> If you know good sound quality, why is "Pioneer Premier oversized 4 ways" in the same sentence as "Sound Quality". Other than "I got rid of those shit pioneer premier oversized 4 ways and got some good Sound Quality components"


To tell you the honest truth I was going to buy a MB Quart 6.5 in Premium line component set (there is an amazing sale on them!) and a US Amps or JL component amp but Thursday I fucked up my car and now I have a few grand in damages that I have to take care of. Maybe I should have reworded from quality to decent value and good durability.




> Agreed


Werd.




> My point, CDT CL-6X 6" coaxial speakers are 60 dollars from woofersetc.com. These are 40 dollars cheaper (15 dollars cheaper with the 25% off discount) than the pioneers, maybe 5 dollars for shipping, I dont have to listen to the best buy reps mouth off at me about PRP's, Capacitors, Neon, and all that other bullshit that they try to sell me. Bottom line, typing in my credit card number online and waiting 2 days for them to get to my door is a lot less of a pain in the ass than a trip to my local best buy.


If it floats your boat man, by all means. Not everyone has credit though... You probably have a higher knowledge in car audio than me and know which brands (off brand and on brand) are in fact a better buy. I bought the Pioneers this August and they have served me very well in holding up. I was not going to push nice speakers off the distorted power of my Premier head unit. In fact, I would be scared to run anything nice off of anything but a nice component amp. A few days before I went to take advantage of the sale on the MBs, I hit standing water, slid into a curb, broke an axle and quite a few other parts. So as of now I have to sell my home and car audio as well as a lot of my DJ equipment so it sucks.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

$60 for the CDT cl6xs is also highway robbery. I got mine for $45 shipped from DJDilliodon (authorized distributor) over on the Sounddomain forums. His screen name is DJDilliodon and he owns Island Sound in NY.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

edit mine anrt over sized just 6.5 4way


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

*OH, AND JUST IN CASE U MISSED THIS*


1900 said:


> $$ is an issue.


if u want good(beter than oem) speakers and you have a slim budget there really isnt anything u can do but buy at BB and mabye some mom and pop shops///really just depends on where u live and your options.....



Punkrocka436 said:


> I'm curious, what speakers do they have comparable sound quality for "of a much higher price.


Its as simple as this..you get what you pay for.......you cant get "High Price Quality" out of low price speakers...this is all a matter of opinion 



SKD Tech said:


> x2. They sound like crap. We have them in my friends 87 Suburban  powered by a Pioneer HU and the stock blown speakers almost sounded as good.


lol joking? try putting them on a car that isnt almost 20years old mabye they will sound better on a car that isnt a pos.



Punkrocka436 said:


> CDT CL-6X 6" coaxial speakers


some people just like to buy brands they are familiar with or have at least heard of ie; pioneer, sony, RF, kennwood, alpine, jl....etc



NickZac said:


> They sound better than stock, you dont have to bother with buying online BS, and they are an easy fit into the Sentra. *Not everyone wants their car to be a concert hall*, they just want something relibale that has a decent sound


amen


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

hey if you want to waste your money...dont buy anything at all...and send the money to me!

The fact of the matter is you can get better speakers for just as cheap if not cheaper than Pioneers. Its the same as saying why buy a Camaro when for the same price you can buy a Corvette!?

Just realize you made a mistake and move on.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> hey if you want to waste your money...dont buy anything at all...and send the money to me!


took the words right out of my mouth.................
end on a good note and close this one now


----------

